

Pure Storage - Building an enterprise storage array with SSDs (Lecture 4) - tim_sw
http://myvideos.stanford.edu/player/slplayer.aspx?coll=d78306e1-0896-4c8a-b6be-9dbac9db7d43&s=true

======
lutusp
Really? To view this site's content, we must "Install Microsoft
'Silverlight'"? What happened to the goal of adherence to Web standards?

